# I made the second thread.........Now who's your favorite team



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 11, 2011)

Ny Giants - football

Mets - baseball


----------



## dam612 (Nov 11, 2011)

jets yankees rangers, knicks of course lmao


----------



## Total Head (Nov 11, 2011)

i'm a red sox fan, wanna fight about it?


----------



## ...... (Nov 11, 2011)

Eagles!!!!


----------



## dam612 (Nov 11, 2011)

Total Head said:


> i'm a red sox fan, wanna fight about it?


kinda like lebron and jordan, fight when you have 27 world series wins ha


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dallas cowboys..

Texas rangers..

Dallas mavericks...


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 11, 2011)

San Francisco Giants 

And San Francisco 49ers!!!!!! till the day i die!!!1


----------



## BA142 (Nov 12, 2011)

MLB - Braves
NBA - Sonics...Celtics 
NFL - Pats, Seahawks 

Golf -....Tiger


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oakland Raiders
Lakers
Kings
Dodgers

John Daly-jk


----------



## ganjames (Nov 12, 2011)

Team Jacob.

Fuck you Team Edward!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 13, 2011)

saints
hornets


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 13, 2011)

NEW ENGLAND ALL DAY ---------fuck LA------------ i own an arizona hat cause justin upton is the real fucking deal. 

done


----------



## tred522 (Nov 13, 2011)

houston texans!!!


----------



## Steve French (Nov 14, 2011)

Vancouver Canucks, Winnipeg Jets, Montreal Canadiens - National Hockey League. One team just ain't enough for me. I don't follow any other team sports.


----------



## Sk306 (Nov 17, 2011)

Patriots, Penguins, Blue jays(lol), and OKC thunder


----------



## Steve French (Nov 17, 2011)

Sk306 said:


> Patriots, Penguins, Blue jays(lol), and OKC thunder


Hey those blue jays won a couple world series not too long ago.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 17, 2011)

NHL - Caps
MLB - Phillies
NFL - DA BEARS
NBA - Who Cares!


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 17, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Vancouver Canucks, Winnipeg Jets, Montreal Canadiens - National Hockey League. One team just ain't enough for me. I don't follow any other team sports.


Playing my CAPS tonight! Enjoy the GAME. Winnipeg should have never lost their team!


----------



## Steve French (Nov 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Playing my CAPS tonight! Enjoy the GAME. Winnipeg should have never lost their team!


I almost don't want to watch this one. I'm worried about the end result.


----------



## swaggy (Nov 18, 2011)

San Francisco Giants for the win!


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Nov 18, 2011)

Raiders,a's,warriors,giants,sacatomatoe kings.

Diaz brothers (ufc)


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 18, 2011)

Seahawks for pro football

Huskies college football and basket ball

Mariners suck...soooo I'll go with Boston because I got family there.

Sounders FC for MLS


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> NEW ENGLAND ALL DAY ---------fuck LA------------ i own an arizona hat cause justin upton is the real fucking deal.
> 
> done


Haters
[video=youtube;zt-C7ZTFxbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt-C7ZTFxbQ[/video]


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Nov 20, 2011)

Love my Buffalo Sabres and LA Kings. Hockey 4 Life.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 20, 2011)

Pittsburgh Steelers

New york Yankees


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 21, 2011)

West coast boy here....

San Francisco 49ers GO NINERS!!!!!!!


----------

